# Ben, 4 (ish) years old, Labrador x



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

If you are interested in adopting Ben please read about our re homing process

Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

and complete a Pre Adoption form (link below) and Katherine or Pauline will contact you for a chat

Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

*Name:* Ben
*Age:* 4 Years
*Breed:* Labrador x
*Can I live with Children:* Older
*Can I live with cats*: Not cat tested
*Can I live with other dogs*:yes
*Fostered In: * Kennels, South Wales

*Other Information*

On 4th January we received a call regarding a Weimaraner and a Lab x who were sheltering in the back of a closed down pub in Aberdare. They have done there 7 days in the pound and are now in the care of Friends of the Animals RCT.

Ben the Lab x has been vaccinated, Chipped and although underweight the vet was happy to neuter him. Ben about 4 years old although he does have a slightly grey muzzle but we think that is his coloring. Were not sure where the sticky up ears come from, any ideas would be gratefully received?

As you can see he's a very affectionate smiley boy, that's probably relieved to be in the company of humans again. He is very strong on a lead and has that enthusiastic bounciness of a young Labrador. He is happy to pull you along with his ball as you can see from one of the photos below.

He would benefit from having a home with experience of Labradors that are willing and happy to invest some time into training Ben. We believe that he would be an ideal family addition.

As yet we have not be able to mix him with children and due to this, would advise that he should be homed with older children only.

Meet the lovely Ben


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful Ben enjoyed a walk in the snow today and particularly enjoyed all the attention he got from other walkers (including children). He is an incredibly affectionate boy who doesn't have a single aggressive bone in his body






























Can anyone offer this darling boy a forever home? Whilst he is waiting for a forever place, Ben would love a foster home. If you can offer him either, please get in touch


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful Ben is still waiting for a forever or foster place. He is a lovely boy who is now starting to recognise his name. He also sits when told and takes treats very gently - a real sweet heart 

Can anyone offer Ben a forever home or foster home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Ben is now on foster in Staffordshire and loving the opportunity to have more attention and more tennis balls to play with!  Can anyone offer Ben a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Ben has now been in his foster home for 24 hours and he has well and truly made himself at home! The only time his tail stops wagging is when he sleeps - but he was dreaming last night with a massive smile on his face 

He had a good night and slept downstairs without a peep after an evening spent snoozing on the sofa having lots of cuddles. He enjoyed a walk and he walked nicely on a halti and enjoyed having a little run on a long line!

Then this afternoon he has had a good play with one of the other dogs in his foster home and lots more cuddles and kisses and is now back to snoozing on the sofa! It's a hard life 

















Can anyone offer Ben a forever home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Ben is doing wonderfully in his foster home and has been described as a very easy going house guest and the perfect cuddle monster! He is coming out of himself more and more everyday as he is beginning to really relax. He now regularly enjoys playing and running around like mad when out and about with the collies in his foster home!

He is currently kept on a long line when on walks as he didn't previously have any recall and liked to chase after small furries! Ben is now learning recall on his long line and improving well. This training will need to continue in his forever home but he is a clever boy and a real pleasure to train as he responds well to praise and reward.

Ben is an absolute gem of a dog and would love a forever home where he can continue to develop and enjoy all the best things in life. Can you offer Ben a home? Please get in touch


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Unbelievably the gorgeous Ben is still looking for a forever home  

All he needs is a comfy bed.....










and some who is not scared of his massive teefs ;D


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anyone offer Ben a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Ben is still waiting for a home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Ben is continuing to come on really well  His recall is good now as long as there are no distractions about. He will chase small furries so his fosterer is careful to keep him on a lead if they are about - she is continuing work with him but his new owners will also need to continue this. His on lead walking is getting better and he is now brilliant with a halti on. He has had no problems with other dogs since he has settled here - he can be a bit tense if they run towards him too quickly - mainly though he just wants to play!

Ben is lovely in the house! He has been around children of all ages and is very good with everyone he meets. He adores human contact and cuddles so he does need someone with lots of love to give him. 

He has been left with the other dogs in his foster home for a couple of hours with no problems at all. He is not destructive or messy in the house - he is happy to spend his time chilling on the sofa. He sleeps downstairs without a peep. 

He loves to play and is ok sharing toys. He especially loves chews and tennis balls. 

His fosterer says: "I can't believe a dog with so few faults is so overlooked - he might not be much of a looker on the outside but he is all heart and will make a fabulous addition for someone who wants a dog to walk with, cuddle up to and who will love you more than anything else in the world." 

Can't anyone offer this smashing dog a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Ben has been on holiday and has kindly made us a video of his favourite bits 

Please watch, share and let's find Ben a home! 
Ben 12.wmv - YouTube


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Ben is doing fantastically in his foster home! He has been practising his recall and today he got it right every time! He is such a clever and affectionate boy who really needs a forever home























Ben also has his own facebook page now Find Ben a home | Facebook 
Please like and share to help him find a home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Ben has finally found his perfect forever home  We wish him and his new family all the best!


----------

